# Snowman made out of quilt batting



## Sonshine

Hi everyone. I sure hope someone here could help me. Several years ago my MIL gave me a snowman that she had made out of batting, a tin can and some felt. It was adorable! I had gotten a copy of the directions on how to make one and actually made a few. Now I can't find the pattern anywhere. We're military so have moved a lot. I'm sure the pattern got lost in one of our moves. I've been searching for the pattern online, but picked up a virus in the process. I cleaned up my puter and am now afraid to try searching again. If any of you have this pattern or know where I can find it, PLEASE let me know. Thank you so much.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Did it have a tincan in the base, weighted, so the snowman would stand up on it's own? or was it used somehow in the pattern? I've tried looking for a pattern/DIY for a "snowman batting felt "tin can"" and am not having any luck searching for you....Do you happen to have one you could photograph for us?


----------



## Sonshine

The tin can was inside for the weight. I wish I did have a picture. I use to have one of them but lost it during a military move. I have a general idea on how to make it, but didn't want to waste material if I make it wrong. Thank you anyway. I looked again today, but no luck finding anything so I guess I'll wing it and see what happens.


----------



## HillJill

*Hello Sonshine!
I think I know exactly what you are asking about. I make the snowmen using the Warm & Natural batting. You can tea-dye it for a 'grungy' aged look, or just use it as is. I had looked high and low for a pattern for the one I wanted, but could not find it. I used a piece of poster board and just cut out a pattern for my snowman. Mine was about 30 inches tall, because I wanted it to stand beside of my tree. I just sewed it together and turned it inside out to hide the seams. I placed two sandwich sized ziploc bags filled with cheap kitty litter in the bottom on my snowman and then stuffed him really full. After he was stitched up, I used a powder blush to color his cheeks and decorated him with buttons, scraps of homespun material, a knit cap on his head, and he was done! Believe it or not, it was one of the easiest things I've tackled without a pattern. If I can help you in any way, just let me know. Good luck!*


----------



## Sonshine

HillJill,
Thanks, but I figured it out. I also found out why I couldn't find a pattern. DH's great-aunt made the original one. She just made it up, so there really is no pattern to them. I've gotten her permission to make them, and possibly sell them. Just depends on how well I do. I thought I had gotten a pattern, but my MIL reminded me that I had taken apart the one she gave me to figure out how they were made.


----------



## Hoosiermom

Soooooooo are you going to share w/us? You have my haed spinning.


----------



## ELOCN

I would love to see a sharp photo of one of these snowmen!


----------



## Shebang

Me too!


----------



## Sonshine

LOL I'll get hubby to get a pic of one, if I can figure out how to post it I will.


----------



## Sonshine

Can someone please tell me how to post a picture? If so, I'll post one of the snowman.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

first you need an online service like photobucket. Upload picture to that service. Next, create a post here. when in the post, press the little globe w/link (on the quick reply message thingie it's the button next to the clip art button)

put in the code from the picture site that links to your picture.....such as: IMG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u130/anntanns/bunnyhug.gif[/IMG] (with a [ in front of the IMG] at the front end) to post the picture in your post. 

this is how the above one would show up:


ladycat often refers to this link: 
http://agricommunity.com/photobucket/


----------



## Sonshine

Ok, I'm going to try this..... 

http://


----------



## Sonshine

YAY! It worked!!


----------



## Shebang

Cute!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

good heavens, how did I miss that you'd posted the picture? :doh:

That's really cute. Have to admit, my first thought on seeing it was "what a great thing to have on your table at a craft fair!


----------



## Sonshine

I think they're really cute too. I'm thinking about experimenting with it. Making snow angels, or different snowmen for each month. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Boy and Girl snowpeople  Holding hands. Single. heh. how about a boy and girl holding a heart for Valentine's day?

eyes open with long lashes. eye winking at you. 

just simple changes made with the felt

oh golly. a snowman holding a leash and a snow dog...matching suits. (dog just a much smaller version with long ears?) hmmm...might be more suitable for a snowcat....

now...you need to know that i'm the person who came up with a whole series of bees. Little bee people wearing little bee galoshes and bee slickers carrying little bee umbrellas for gathering pollen in the rain. Little bee sunglasses. Bee swimsuits for those super hot days when you just hang around the water fountain. Little Bee sunhats in various colors...


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders

toooo cute.....

that is a little like the one I have in mind too,

I love snowmen, they are so cute..

any one else have pics of their snowmen ya want to share??


----------



## Sonshine

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Boy and Girl snowpeople  Holding hands. Single. heh. how about a boy and girl holding a heart for Valentine's day?
> 
> eyes open with long lashes. eye winking at you.
> 
> just simple changes made with the felt
> 
> oh golly. a snowman holding a leash and a snow dog...matching suits. (dog just a much smaller version with long ears?) hmmm...might be more suitable for a snowcat....
> 
> now...you need to know that i'm the person who came up with a whole series of bees. Little bee people wearing little bee galoshes and bee slickers carrying little bee umbrellas for gathering pollen in the rain. Little bee sunglasses. Bee swimsuits for those super hot days when you just hang around the water fountain. Little Bee sunhats in various colors...


Those are some wonderful ideas. I could do a leprechaun one for St. Patty's day. Keep the ideas coming.  I like the Valentine's idea, as well as the dog one.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Easter Snow bunny? :rotfl: oh golly....how cute would THAT be? oh geeze....a REAL snowbunny! Skiis, felt bikini instead of scarf...

The St. Patrick's guy...you could give one a kilt and bagpipe! The Irish had a smaller version of the bagpipe...it's not just a Scottish thing. although that leprechaun is going to be AWFULLY CUTE! Complete with a pipe perhaps!

hmm....I wonder if you couldn't put a music box in him? ...just thinking outloud here. either one of the key wound boxes, or a simple electronic one. 

He's just as cute as all getout! You could do him up as a chef really easily...just a few needle runs thru the hat to turn it into one of those pleated chef's hat.

If you could do small ones, maybe 5 inches tall max) they'd be darling place cards for a party. If you REALLY have time, you could tailor each one to what the invitee does as a hobby or for a living. Business man (bow tie instead of scarf, brief case, maybe glasses); Doctor (stethoscope, carrying a needle); Nurse (hat dipped in the center like a nurse's cap, red felt + on the front); farmer (bib overalls, earflap hat, boots?)


----------

